# Your top ten tip only please......... On France & Spain



## Starblazer09 (Oct 21, 2009)

OK before the controversy starts....here's the deal....

We have 3 weeks commencing in Kent (23/5/10) to travel through France down to Spain and back again (by 14 June 2010. The return route TBC we haven't decided yet! and we are open to suggestions!!).... and we were wondering given our quite tight schedule (were not retired yet, you see...) if any of you regular travellers would give us the benefit of your experiences. 

Now then, before finger nails are worn to the bone with your fantastic suggests and recommendation's crunching their way through the nations keyboards we have set ourselves a few ground rules:

Wild camping is acceptable although for no longer than 2 nights... at a time.
We would like to see "fantastic once in a life time things"!!!! (this should be good)
We can be adventurous...mmmh
There are only 2 of us so "The Paris to Madrid" Dragon boat race may not be best suited....
We are requesting only the your top ten places to visit so we are not spending our whole time driving.
We will have Mountain bikes and possibly a 125cc scooter along with a "pony" ...."shankes" of course.

I guess really we would like the benefit of what you have seen and done on your escapades. My intention is to the blog the 3 weeks as we go (see our Scotland 2009 blog as an example) so look out for your recommendation. All location visits undertaken will be credited to the MHF member who suggested it (unless you request anonymity)

Ok, ready...set...... GOooooo.................

Thanks in anticipation.

Dave & Diane.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

My tip would be:

Work out your estimated mileage, halve it, now work out a new itinerary based on the new mileage.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

My tip would be forget Spain otherwise you will spend far more time driving.

Mike


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Firstly I would reconsider the "wild camping" decision, and use the vast network of "Aires" you'll see a lot more this way.

3 weeks is enough to tour approx 1/4 of France so if I were you I'd decide on an area and stick to it

I think a start would be either

Northern France - WW1 Battlefields, down to Paris, and maybe the Vosges/Moselle

North East - Normandy WW11 battlefields, Brittany, Mont St Michel, and maybe the Vendee

Alps, and down to Eastern French Med Coast

Western France, Atlantic Coast, Pyrenese, Western French Med coast, and Millau on way home

Bear in mind that France is VERY big and you can try to do too much on 1 visit.


----------



## Starblazer09 (Oct 21, 2009)

tonyt said:


> My tip would be:
> 
> Work out your estimated mileage, halve it, now work out a new itinerary based on the new mileage.


Thanks Tony, haven't cosidered any mileage we were just attempting to identify must see places, thanks for your input.

Dave


----------



## Starblazer09 (Oct 21, 2009)

MikeCo said:


> My tip would be forget Spain otherwise you will spend far more time driving.
> 
> Mike


Mike you may well be right, however you have given us our first port of call on our trip. The Battle Fields of Normandy etc. As an ex-serviceman (Royal Navy) this is something my wife and I have yet to do. Thanks...


----------



## Starblazer09 (Oct 21, 2009)

mickyc said:


> Firstly I would reconsider the "wild camping" decision, and use the vast network of "Aires" you'll see a lot more this way.
> 
> 3 weeks is enough to tour approx 1/4 of France so if I were you I'd decide on an area and stick to it
> 
> ...


Thanks for this reply: We think from the posts so far that France maybe big enough although we are prepared to listen further. Battlefields is now on our list. The Alps is on the provisional return journey. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Starblazer09 said:


> Thanks Tony, haven't cosidered any mileage we were just attempting to identify must see places, thanks for your input.
> 
> Dave


I think most of us at one time or another have tried to squeeze too many miles into a trip. France is a big country and what you don't see this year will still be there next year.
Take it easy - take your time - rest a while - pull another cork and enjoy the trip.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,
We had only 23 days last April, and managed to get to Spain and drive all the way across the North Coast as far as Finnisterre, back again and spent a few days in France. We did a lot of driving, but never once felt stressed, enjoyed wonderful times, and now believe that a lot is possible in a short time. We didn't move every day, but covered a good distance once every few days, enjoying the wonderful scenery along the A8 motorway which runs along the north coast of Spain.
Our Top 5

Comillas
Bilbao
A Conuna (Favourite City)
Finnisterre
Bardenas Reale National Park (Our Not To Be Missed on a List!)

It was a wonderful trip, exciting and thrilling. Would do it again in a heartbeat.
We are going to France again this year, all we have to do is stop ourselves from the temptation of driving to Italy, or Germany or . . . . .

This is what you want to hear isn't it??

Ca


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Its really up to you how much driving you do, but a not to be missed, top ten spot for Spain would be Ordessa National Park.
There is a camp site in Torla - you might want to check accessibility if you have a big van. The scenery and wildlife are fantastic.
We visited there during a 3 week holiday, landing in Bilbao and travelling to Vittoria, Pamplona and Jaca before getting to Torla. Jaca was interesting and Vittoria is a lovely town too, but you asked for top tens, so Ordessa was the highlight.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave and Diane. There's been some sensible replies so far. I was going to ask what sort of racing car you have, then remembered that you will be in a motorhome! :roll: So you won't be racing everywhere!

I think it's important to establish some kind of routine... The one that suits us seems to involve travelling for half a day, arrive at a destination, find an aire for the night, do the touristy thing next day, stay another night on the aire, move on the next day...

So, in that couple of days, we might have travelled 20 miles, maybe 50, or 100, could even be more... We make it up as we go along! If you look at my avatar and click on the *124 days*, it will show you how we spent our time in France and Spain, with a drive-through of Andorra for good measure. But OUR holiday was six weeks, not three! 8)

A few must-dos... The Loire Valley, famous for chateaux and wines; Oradour-sur-Glane, the Martyr Village, with free aire; Rocamadour, a town built into the side of a gorge, with an aire at the top...

Buy, beg, steal or borrow lots of books on Aires-des-camping-cars in France, Camping Municipals... Have an up-to-date atlas, with NEW road numbers, learn how to set up and use a satnav!

There are so many gems to be discovered in France. As you enjoy your holiday next May, make notes of some of the gems that you're saving for 2011!! Because you'll be back! :wink:

Wow, whatever you decide, enjoy!

HTH


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*France*

Oppps, just spotted your other post? As a few here have already said give Spain a miss. I have just returned from 3 months in France and took a month travelling around Brittany, I would recommend that area and think I could have spent 3 months there.


----------



## Starblazer09 (Oct 21, 2009)

CaGreg said:


> Hi,
> We had only 23 days last April, and managed to get to Spain and drive all the way across the North Coast as far as Finnisterre, back again and spent a few days in France. We did a lot of driving, but never once felt stressed, enjoyed wonderful times, and now believe that a lot is possible in a short time. We didn't move every day, but covered a good distance once every few days, enjoying the wonderful scenery along the A8 motorway which runs along the north coast of Spain.
> Our Top 5
> 
> ...


This is exactly it....Thanks V.Much we have a lot to think about.


----------



## Starblazer09 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you all for your tips, we maybe trying to run before we can walk here...The Novice Motorhomer eh.....

But seriously all yours comments have made us really think about what we want to get from the trip.

I promise to keep you updated and again thanks one and all.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Starblazer09 said:


> Thank you all for your tips, we maybe trying to run before we can walk here...The Novice Motorhomer eh.....
> .


Our trip this year was our Novice Foreign Drive. But we now feel we could take on anything! Just for info, we drove from Cherbourg to Spain in a day and a half, and the first day's driving was finished at 4pm, allowing a pleasant, relaxed evening, and we were driving over the border into Spain at 13.20 next day, just twenty minutes later than I had planned. We started before seven those two mornings. It was a blast!

Ca


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

We are out there 22 April (ish) and back second week in June so may see you, Look out for another Starblazer.
We will be interested to see your replies, as we are going for a Tour around. Some lovely stops in Normandy, for on the way out and in. Will stick a few up for you.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If, between then and now, you want to read a very good book then try Susie Kelly's book _" A Perfect Circle"_ ( paperback, published by Bantam Books)

She set off, with husband, 2 dim- witted dogs and a Talbot motorhome to travel round the perimeter of France.

It's a wonderful read, full of history, information, incident, entertainment and even recommendations about where to camp or wildcamp and we have used it several times as an itinerary for part of our trip.

(She's written at least 2 others - in one she walks from her home near La Rochelle to Geneva, tent camping on the way)

G


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We were in France for 9 weeks this year and it wasn't half enough!

One highlight (of many) was overnighting in a car-park in the Chambord Chateau wildlife reserve. You'll not get a lot of sleep - folk coming at all times of the night to watch the wild-life from the adjacent hide - but you'll hear the boar and you can get up early and see the deer and ibex (I think) as they venture into open territory; there's also a lot of bird-life. I felt really priviledged to have had the experience.

We then went on to the Chateau itself and that's a whole-day affair, there's so much to see! Well worthwhile.

Our trip was moseying down the Loire, doing relatively little in the way of mileage, and we enjoyed it tremendously.

See here for some info on Chambord


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi starblazer09

you may find this thread useful.... 8) 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-11316.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*AlpMed*



mickyc said:


> Alps, and down to Eastern French Med Coast
> 
> Bear in mind that France is VERY big and you can try to do too much on 1 visit.


First Tip, Take Me! :wink:

Seriously, I would do one of mickyc's suggestions or rather 2 rolled into one.

You can drive down the eastern side of France, I would have a two centre trip, Annecy & St. Tropez. This will allow you to Briefly pass/visit.

Champagne
Burgundy
Rhone Alps

Highly recommended trip, nicely done in three weeks.

TM


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Dave and Diane

I can recommend the Tarn Gorge, start at Milieu and work your way East West. The Milieu Bridge is worth a look at the same time but don't go just for the bridge. There will be plenty of places to stop in the Gorge when you are going. Perhaps take to the river on a canoe trip, fab day out. 

If you get as far as sete and the Med there are some great wild camping by the beach or marina's for some sea fishing. 

If you fancy Paris then stop at Disney. 15 Euro a night (no need to pay entrance to the park) and get the train into central Paris. Water, grey/black dump and showers available in the price, just don't tell the car park attendants you do not intend to use the park and you will be fine.

If you like the mountains then Annecy is good, you will still have some issues on the higher mountain passes even when you are going. Loads of great to see places Chamonix is great for a stroll round and a look at the Glacier etc. 

I am going to stop now and go back to planning our next trip, well book the tunnel and decide on a destination, planning done.

Enjoy


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i envy anyone thier first trip around france in a motorhome , like others have said enjoy the journey the best day's we always find are where we plan on 100 miles and make 20 , if you are already planning the normandy beach/battlefield part i would also go for the bayeux tapestry and mont st michael all within a couple of hours
i would recomend a small loop depending on your entry point of across normandy & brittany down the atlantic coast to isle de normoitier inland through the loire valley and back up through the ww1 sites .
enjoy the aires they are wonderful and with municipals and the acsi sites a really good way to explore and you could easily average less than a fiver a night leaving more euros for wine bread and cheese 
look on the resource at the top of the page virtual brochure all placed by fellow members you can pm with a query


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Like so many have said there is always the temptation to drive that little bit further - you will enjoy yourselves wherever you go in France :lol:

We have been "doing" bits of France for many years and so far have only visited about 1/2 of it - the country is massive!

By doing a lot you may miss out on some of the more interesting little places and events. That is a pity BUT as you pass through keep some notes on places that you may want to spend more time in at a future date.

A guide to the Municipal camp sites and the Aires is extremely useful, the Municipal often have washing machines that you can use even if staying for just one night - that reduces the amount of clothing needed and helps avoid being over the weight limit.

As regards aires - which do vary in facilities and how busy they are - some can be very full with cheek by jowl units and barely room to open a window, others can be empty a guide is really useful - Vicarious Books sell versions in English and in French - if your grasp of the language is up to that.

http://www.vicarious-shop.com/home.php?cat=12

There are also a whole range of places that you can stay through France Passion - a guide to vineyards etc that welcome units and may have excellent facilities, or none at all!

http://www.france-passion.com/gb_formule.php

Enjoy planning your trip - that is half the fun, although if you just go and find suitable places to stop you will discover the real enjoyment of being self-contained in a country that really welcomes "le camping-car" and even provides free large parking places in many car parks where ordinary cars have to pay!!

Dave


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Given you've already collected 10 and that if you haven't been then the Normandy Beaches are unforgettable (consider the date of visiting the beaches given your holiday time and the fact it includes 6th June) .... then 4 of my best!

About halfway down with MH overnighting facilities is this fairly unique venue which when we went some years ago had a fairly impressive light and firework show to round of the day. Essentially a theme park of IMAX cinemas. http://uk.futuroscope.com/

Then a natural wonder http://www.lagiraudiere.com/dune_du_pyla.html

Man made wonder Pont du Gard http://www.pontdugard.fr/index.php?langue=GB

Then supposedly the best in Europe
http://www.destination360.com/europe/france/cite-de-carcassonne

Like others contributions to this post in 3 weeks with so much on the way down make the Spain trip next time perhaps?

Steve


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> If, between then and now, you want to read a very good book then try Susie Kelly's book _" A Perfect Circle"_
> She set off, with husband, 2 dim- witted dogs and a Talbot motorhome to travel round the perimeter of France.
> 
> It's a wonderful read, full of history, information, incident, entertainment and even recommendations about where to camp or wildcamp and we have used it several times as an itinerary for part of our trip.
> G


And just a short quote from the book (I'm sure she won't mind), a quote that must ring bells with many of us who get drawn into small French towns with labyrinths of narrow streets::

"Once inside Croisic, you spend so long trying to find a way out that you contemplate buying a property there"


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Personally, the first thing that you need to do is think about what type of holiday you want ??

For many years I have motored through France and spent 2 and a half weeks in Northern Spain, and had a great time, but if you want to slowly drive through France and have a few nights here and there, I would look at doing, the East side of france down to the Med, then back up through the centre.

If you have the opportunity to go again go down the centre and back up the west coast.

The beauty is you can do any route that suits you, I love Paris, Bordeaux, Biaritz, Carcassonne, Narbonne, Nimes, Marsaille, Masif Central, Millau.

There you go 10 area's for you to consider.


----------

